# id please



## dazyfish (Jul 29, 2004)

my rhom has a red belly, why is this?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Spilo cf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a duplicate post. Deleted the 2nd one. My input is at the end highlited in *BOLD*:

Bloodbelly Posted: Jul 29 2004, 11:35 PM

Infatuated

Group: Members
Posts: 165
Joined: 15-June 04
Status: Offline
Location: Goes, Zeeland

Warn: (0%)

serrasalmus eigenmanni I think

--------------------

- Michel

47.5 gal - Full Tank Picture
- 1 Pygocentrus Nattereri (6") - Picture
- 1 common Pleco
- some feeders

33.8 gal
- breeders (will be replaced in 2 weeks by 3 rbp)
- 1 Bristlenose Pleco 
IP: [ 62.238.70.121 ] 
hastatus Posted: Jul 30 2004, 12:06 AM

"Frank Magallanes, OPEFE"

Group: Staff Team
Posts: 5124
Joined: 16-January 03
Status: Offline
Location: Oregon

* Belly scutes make me think of S. sanchezi. Please try for a better unobscured photo. *

--------------------

"Some guy in Oregon who legalized Piranhas in that State."

A new URL for OPEFE and its own domain: http://opefe.com

The only learning cost to study Piranhas is your time.
Buy Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela; a scientific book on Venezuela caribes.

View OPEFE-PFURY Fish Gallery by clicking here.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Looks like a ruby red spilo kinda, but also looks kinda like a Serrasalmus eigenmanni


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus eigenmanni is a Pristobrycon (revision Jegu 2002). This fish in the photo is not a Pristobrycon. Nor does it have a midline band on the tail.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

It looks like an S. Sanchezi, Its not an egenmanni for sure. Get a better pic.


----------



## dazyfish (Jul 29, 2004)

another pic, what type of piranha is this?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

ruby red spilo


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

spilo (cf) let me guess,,, you bought it from Riverwonders? and they told you it was a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fiveo93 Posted on Aug 1 2004, 04:56 AM
> *spilo (cf) let me guess*,,, you bought it from Riverwonders? and they told you it was a rhom


Agree, S. sanchezi (aka SPILO CF). Often this species is sold as a "black pirana" or even mis-identified as S. rhombeus.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like a piranha to me!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

S. SANCHEZI, VERY NICE FISH


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Agreed!


----------

